# Question About Magic Jack



## wrenie (Jan 21, 2003)

Has anyone heard or does anyone know anything about this product known as magic jack? it is a devic that you put into your computer for telephone service. I am not sure about spending the money, but would love to lower my phone bills. Just wanted some input if anyone would have any. Thanks in advance. Wrenie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/666750-magic-jack-voip-usb-interface.html?highlight=magic+jack
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/730720-magic-jack-phone-plug.html?highlight=magic+jack


----------



## wrenie (Jan 21, 2003)

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly, I'm not sure whether to try it yet or not. I'll have to think on it a while. It does sound too good to be true. Wrenie


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

i'm sure it works fine, only drawback is you have to leave your pc ON all the time to receive or make calls etc


----------



## wrenie (Jan 21, 2003)

Thank you. That would be no problem, the only time I turn it off is if we have a storm.


----------



## txroze (Aug 13, 2008)

Magic jack is my only phone and my comp is also only off in storms. Not safe to use phone then anyway. Ever so often I get a shaky connection but i just start over. Happened on cell phone also. I love Magic jack but will not be surprised if it goes up a little, but at $19.95 a year, I can afford it. txroze


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

txroze said:


> Magic jack is my only phone and my comp is also only off in storms. Not safe to use phone then anyway.


Wireless phones pose no risk during a thunderstorm, it's the telephone wire that is the risky end.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

We have been using it for a few weeks now. Very happy with it...You can set it up with call forwarding to your cell phone when the computer is turned off.
Vicks


----------



## wrenie (Jan 21, 2003)

Thank you so much for your input. We have decided to give it a try. I can't wait to see how it works. Thanks again. Wrenie


----------



## andyjay (Sep 22, 2008)

I have Magic Jack and so far it has worked with no problems...I looked online for some reviews about the product and their were some people that bad mouthed it but then you will always have people that will not be happy. When you consider that it is basically free phone service (around $20 U.S a year) It is hard to beat. The only thing I find a bit annoying is that when I turn on my PC the next day (Magic Jack only works when PC is on) I have to unplug and then plug the Magic Jack back in the Usb port so my PC can detect the Magic Jack device. After that, it works fine. (By the way, does anyone know how I can solve that problem?) Please let me know.


----------



## txroze (Aug 13, 2008)

I think you may need to check with magic jack help because when my comp is turned on the first thing that returns is my magic jack. that is not very often cause mine is a die hard and is always on lol. Sorry wish i was of more help to you. Wanda/txroze


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

http://www.magicjacksupport.com/ try using this link to all your magic jack questions and problems.


----------

